# :(



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Well...I knew this day was coming... and I tried to prepare for it... but they're gone  Yep, all the babies got homes. The runt was the last one left and my mom felt bad for the poor dear. (she has 3 runts in the family, now 4) so she ran around like a mad man on the last day I was there to set up everything, and was really insistent she give the little one a home. Now from 6 hedgies, i'm down to two and I have the "empty nest" syndrome


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww....hugs to you.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Gah! I saw the  and thought something happened to the babies and I dreaded opening the thread!!!!!!! :evil: 

*hugs*

And you can always start going on craigslist and kijiji to find more unfortunate hogs to give homes too!!!!!! You know you wanna!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry. Can't imagine how difficult it must have been. But at least you've made 4 people very happy.  

And think of all the time you'll have on your hands now! You want to help me paint? :lol: 

Hopefully someone else will have babies & will share lots of pictures. The nice thing about "other peoples babies" is that there's a never-ending supply of them. I'm proud of you! You did a great job. Now go relax for a minute.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sad for you.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

It was wonderful while it lasted and I'm so grateful you shared it with us.  
I'm sure it was a great experience.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, thank you for sharing all of those wonderful pictures and stories with us. Even though they are with their new home you can try and do what Immortalia said about Kijiji or craigslist.


----------

